# Classic class



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi guys

anyone competed in a classic class?

Im getting ready for a first timers classic class in November and seem on track and have a good bloke guiding me on diet and posing so hoping to come in good condition!

Pain is I'm bang on 171cm so I can only be max 73kg, thought I was 171.5 so I could have been 75.5 but miss out on the next height class by a couple of millimetres which has set me back a bit as I think I could come in shape at 75kg but another couple of kilos won't hurt unless I can get taller lol

would be interested to hear from anyone who had done the classic class of any height and has any experience as its a new class that suits me and want to make the best of it so any advice or comments would be most appreciated!


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Dropped another 6lbs and looking sharper........16lbs to go!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Explain classic class to a dummy please dude?


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

It's based on height and weight.....I'm 172cm so you take away 100 and plus 4 which makes 76, so my stage weight can't exceed 76kg


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

See the link of my friend who is a classic competitor. From what I've seen at comps, just be as big as you can for the weight you are allowed, whilst bringing in best condition possible. Attend a UKBFF posing class, brown nose the judges a little bit, not too much. Use Bill Tierney's son as your coach lol.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/255343-follow-my-friend/?do=embed#comment-4944173


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> See the link of my friend who is a classic competitor. From what I've seen at comps, just be as big as you can for the weight you are allowed, whilst bringing in best condition possible. Attend a UKBFF posing class, brown nose the judges a little bit, not too much. Use Bill Tierney's son as your coach lol.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/255343-follow-my-friend/?do=embed#comment-4944173


Thanks bud, he looks sharp! I got a good guy I'm training with and helping me out with my diet, he's won a fair few class 2 nabba shows and always comes in crisp!


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

6 days to go, water and sodium loading.....can't wait to get up there!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Be sure to get photos up and let us know how you get on.

Good luck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good luck mate


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

How did you get on @Oscars any photos?


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi mate, was a great show! Finished outside the top 3, winner is going to the Arnold and the other top 3 are going to the finals next year.....loved my first show!



























Bignath4607 said:


> Best of luck pal your looking well what show you doing btw ?


was the sugar Classic in Leicester yesterday mate


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Looking good buddy good detail in the legs.

I would like to think none of the other fellas in the photos placed above you!

What weight did you end up?


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't think they did, the guy who won was awesome and won a fair few shows ! I was 73kg on the day when i stepped on, flattened out a bit but happy with my conditioning. Need to be. Bit leaner and bring my chest and back up next time, legs came through well I think


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Bignath4607 said:


> Congrats mate looked solid hope you enjoyed it as much as I enjoyed the nac at Manchester looking forward the rebound ?


yea absolutely! Not sure how I'm going to push the rebound yet but looking forward to getting some lean gains! How did u get on?


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Bignath4607 said:


> same as mate, first time was always going to be hard
> 
> Samid table for me bud got it wrong this time but that's part of the learning process il know how to do it better next time


----------

